# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Зачем учат русский?

## marina

Мне всегда было интересно, почему иностранцы учат русский язык.

----------


## Dogboy182

ну, если ты хочешь чат  реальном русским печитать www.prikol.com.ru  , они всегда дружественый. to me, anyways.   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Судя по знакомым мне американцам, могу сказать, что русский язык они учат по следующим причинам: 
- для работы
- жена русская
- живут в районе, где большое русскоязычное население. Поэтому им интересно приобщиться к русскому сообществу
- предки были из России, а потомки хотят хоть как-то сохранить корни изучая язык

----------


## Tu-160

А ещё, изучение русского языка  это оригинальный способ сказать "We love you, Тату!"

----------


## raskolnik

Несколько лет назад, четыре, более или менее, я получил свободный лингвистический КД  для моего компьютер. Ну в основном я учил немецкий язык, но время от времени я бы изучал русски, к сожалению я диск терял! Итак последний год, я поддался порыву и выучил алфавит. Теперь я люблю язык и очень хочу его выучить!

----------


## MasterAdmin

> А ещё, изучение русского языка — это оригинальный способ сказать "We love you, Тату!"

 Это не изучение языка. Это всего лишь запоминание одной единственной фразы или текста песни. Такое желание пропадает через месяц или два.

----------


## ataman-jr

а вот у меня другой вопрос возник... Интересно бы пересчитать активных пользователей на предмет того, сколько из них живет в России...  ::  ::  ::  ::  по-моему достаточно много.  ::

----------


## Tu-160

Раз!

----------


## p.k.

А как нерусские изучат язык, если им никто не преподает?

----------


## V

Догадываться можно.

----------


## Ger

> Догадываться можно.

 Не только можно, но и нужно.   ::  
Лучше звучит: "Можно догадаться"

----------


## jejik

Ну, два.

----------

Ya reshil zanimatsya russkim yazykom uzhe davno - mne bylo primerno 12-13 let, po-moemu. Kak mal'chik mne vso, chto sluchilos' togda v Sovetskom Soyuze (s perestrojkoj, Gorbachovym) bylo tak interesno, chto ya stal chitat' o russkoj/sovetskoj istorii i, nado skazat', kak-to "vlyubilsya" v etu stranu, hotya ya tam togda nikogda esho ne byl!  
Vot, eto "hobbi" (Rossiya) stalo ser'yoznoj zanyatnosti, kogda reshil postupit' v Universitet i zanimatsya rossievedeniem. S teh por, ya byl v Rossi uzhe raz 8, u menya teper' russkaya podruga iz Pitera i chuvstvuyu sebya tam kak doma! Ochen' bez Rossii, Pitera skuchayu. Mozhet byt' etot forum nemnozhko pomozhet zabyt' o tom, chto mezhdy mnoj i Piterom celyi 1,700 kilometrov!   ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Vot etot gost' (smotri naverh), eto ya! Ya ne znal, chto nado vvodit svoj nik i parol' kazhdy raz, kogda vhodish v forum!   ::

----------


## Ger

> Vot etot gost' (smotri naverh), eto ya! Ya ne znal, chto nado vvodit svoj nik i parol' kazhdy raz, kogda vhodish v forum!

 Неплохой русский. Пишешь и говоришь лучше многих русских.    ::   Интересно, сколько времени ушло, чтобы добиться таких результатов?

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  Vot etot gost' (smotri naverh), eto ya! Ya ne znal, chto nado vvodit svoj nik i parol' kazhdy raz, kogda vhodish v forum!     Неплохой русский. Пишешь и говоришь лучше многих русских.     Интересно, сколько времени ушло, чтобы добиться таких результатов?

 Oj, spasibo! Ya 6 let zanimalsya rossievedeniem, no tol'ko vo pervih tryoh let russki yazyk byl samym vazhnym predmetom - potom uzhe ekonomika, isotrija, politika i pravo. Russki yazyk - tol'ko sposob ponyat' teksty po svoej special'nosti, ne cel' etoj uchyoby. Vot, i to, chto u menya est' russkaya podruga (my chasto govorim po telefonu) i ya chasto byvayu v Rossii, konechno, ochen' pomogayet.  
Esho raz, spasibo za kompliment. Ya rad -->   ::

----------


## Ger

Oj, spasibo! Ya 6 let zanimalsya rossievedeniem, no tol'ko vo pervih tryoh let russki yazyk byl samym vazhnym predmetom - potom uzhe ekonomika, isotrija, politika i pravo. Russki yazyk - tol'ko sposob ponyat' teksty po svoej special'nosti, ne cel' etoj uchyoby. Vot, i to, chto u menya est' russkaya podruga (my chasto govorim po telefonu) i ya chasto byvayu v Rossii, konechno, ochen' pomogayet.  
Esho raz, spasibo za kompliment. Ya rad -->   :: [/quote] 
Т.е. твоя работа - руссоведение (не знаю правильно ли написал)?

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Т.е. твоя работа - руссоведение (не знаю правильно ли написал)?

 Uchyoba nazyvaetsya rossievedenie, to chto ya zakonchil universitet po etoj special'nosti delaet menya rossievedom. Na samom dele, u menya v dannom momente net raboty.   ::   
Ya pytalsya najti rabotu v Pitere (hochetsya byt' s podrugoj, konechno), no nichego ne vyshlo. Trebuetsya opyt, ne hochetsya zanimatsya dokumentami, kotorye mne neobhodimo i t.d. Potom nashyol rabotu zdes', v Niderlandah, v rossijskoj kompanii Wimm-Bill-Dann (soki [J-7 i drugie], molochnie produkty), no menya posle ispitatel'nogo sroka (mesyac) uvolyali iz-za "nedostatka entuziazma". Na samom dele, eto bylo ne tak. Ya prosto ne ponravilsya moemu kollege i on, chestno govorya, mne ne ponravilsya. My tak dogovorilis', chto posle ispitatel'nogo sroka mne dadut kontrakt na polgoda i ya neskol'ko dney do togo, kogda menya uvolyali, uzhe reshil, chto bolshe polugoda ya tam ne budu rabotat'. Okazalos', on byl soglasen!   ::   
Tak chto, teper' ishu druguyu rabotu.

----------


## Ger

> Originally Posted by Ger  Т.е. твоя работа - руссоведение (не знаю правильно ли написал)?   Uchyoba nazyvaetsya rossievedenie, to chto ya zakonchil universitet po etoj special'nosti delaet menya rossievedom. Na samom dele, u menya v dannom momente net raboty.    
> Ya pytalsya najti rabotu v Pitere (hochetsya byt' s podrugoj, konechno), no nichego ne vyshlo. Trebuetsya opyt, ne hochetsya zanimatsya dokumentami, kotorye mne neobhodimo i t.d. Potom nashyol rabotu zdes', v Niderlandah, v rossijskoj kompanii Wimm-Bill-Dann (soki [J-7 i drugie], molochnie produkty), no menya posle ispitatel'nogo sroka (mesyac) uvolyali iz-za "nedostatka entuziazma". Na samom dele, eto bylo ne tak. Ya prosto ne ponravilsya moemu kollege i on, chestno govorya, mne ne ponravilsya. My tak dogovorilis', chto posle ispitatel'nogo sroka mne dadut kontrakt na polgoda i ya neskol'ko dney do togo, kogda menya uvolyali, uzhe reshil, chto bolshe polugoda ya tam ne budu rabotat'. Okazalos', on byl soglasen!    
> Tak chto, teper' ishu druguyu rabotu.

 Да-а-а-а-а. Вот оно настоящее лицо русского капитализма.  ::  Увольнение из-за недостатка энтуазизма  ::  Попросту говоря - надо было бегать быстрее, прыгать выше, кнопки клавиатуры нажимать чаще   ::  . Что-то мне это напоминает?! Ах да - московские корпорации (нам хлеба не надо - работу давай). Наша корпорация самая корпоративная в мире.  ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Kstati, Ger(man?), ty gde zhivyosh? V Norilske ili v Omske? Est' nemalenkoe rasstoyanie mezhdu etimi dvumya gorodami... Roditeli zhivut v Norilske i ty uchishya v Omske ili chto?   ::

----------


## Ger

> Kstati, Ger(man?), ty gde zhivyosh? V Norilske ili v Omske? Est' nemalenkoe rasstoyanie mezhdu etimi dvumya gorodami... Roditeli zhivut v Norilske i ty uchishya v Omske ili chto?

 С именем угадал.  ::   Живу в Омске с 1993 года (учился). До этого жил в Норильске - не могу его забыть. Такое не забывается (особенно -58 по цельсию).Родители действительно еще в Норильске. А насчет расстояния... В Норильск поезда не ходят, а для самолета - это не расстояние  ::

----------


## Ger

> Kstati, Ger(man?), ty gde zhivyosh? V Norilske ili v Omske? Est' nemalenkoe rasstoyanie mezhdu etimi dvumya gorodami... Roditeli zhivut v Norilske i ty uchishya v Omske ili chto?

 И вообще с такой дедукцией тебе в метсном КГБ работать надо.   ::   Столько правильных выводов из минимума информации.

----------


## Tu-160

> no menya posle ispitatel'nogo sroka (mesyac) uvolyali iz-za "nedostatka entuziazma".

 Формулировка, достойная Трудового кодекса!

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Bozhe moj, stol'ko komplimentov. Horosho, chto vam ne vidno kak ya tut za ekranom krasneyu!   ::   
I, kstati, German, ya uzhe rabotayu v mestnom otdele FSB   ::

----------


## Ger

> Bozhe moj, stol'ko komplimentov. Horosho, chto vam ne vidno kak ya tut za ekranom krasneyu!    
> I, kstati, German, ya uzhe rabotayu v mestnom otdele FSB

 Некоторое время назад, кто сказал, что он ищет работу?!   ::    Кстати, как называется местное ФСБ?

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Некоторое время назад, кто сказал, что он ищет работу?!    
> Kakaya naivnost'! Mne, konechno, zapretili govorit' o svoej dolzhnosti! Iz-za togo, chto ty teper' znaesh o moej rabote, mne pridyotsya tebya ubit'!        
> 			
> 				Кстати, как называется местное ФСБ?

 Zachem tebe vso eto nuzhno? Ty Amerikanskij shpion, chto li? 
*zvonit shefu v Moskve s pros'boj zaehat' v Omsk, najti nekogo Germana, kotoryj zadayot podozrevatel'nye voprosy*   ::

----------


## jejik

Теперь я понимаю почему у него такой хороший русский язык - его в шпионы готовят.  ::   ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Теперь я понимаю почему у него такой хороший русский язык - его в шпионы готовят.

 Luchshe bylo by molchat'. Teper' ty budesh vtoroj na spiske! Chto zh, vse posetiteli etogo foruma budut na moej spiske! Nikto ne uznayot moj sekret! Mwuahahahaha!  ::   ::   ::     ::

----------


## marina

> Chto zh, vse posetiteli etogo foruma budut na moej spiske! Nikto ne uznayot moj sekret!

 исправлено 11.06.2003 урюпинским филиалом ФСБ:
...будут в моем списке! Никто не узнает...

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Spasibo! I shpiony ne bez oshibok.   ::

----------


## garmonistka

Голландский еж: на каком университете учился? Неймеген?  ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Tam ne vozmozhno zanimat'sya russkom yazykom, tol'ko v Amsterdame, Groningene (interesno, kak russkie eto proiznosyat   ::  ) i Lejdene. Ya zanimal'sya im v Lejdene.

----------


## marina

> Groningene (interesno, kak russkie eto proiznosyat

 называется Гронинген

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  Groningene (interesno, kak russkie eto proiznosyat   называется Гронинген

 Ponyatno (tak i nazyvaetsya u nas  :: ), no gollandskoe "g" ne proiznositsya kak russkoe "g". Eta bukva inostrancem vsegda ochen' slozhna! I kombinacia bukv "gr" im vsegda tyazhela.

----------


## garmonistka

И мне очень сложно!! Западным фламандцам просто невозможно произносить этот звук... Пора что эпицентр нидерландской культуры вернется в Брюгге. Тогда сможем снова расслаблено не произносить этот чертовский звук   ::

----------


## Ger

> Spasibo! I shpiony ne bez oshibok.

 Ничего себе.   ::  
А я то думал, что в эти четыре выходных дня просто придурков много на дорогах было. 
А оказывается на меня охота объявлена.
Оперативно работают ребята.
И длинные у них оказывается руки.  ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  Spasibo! I shpiony ne bez oshibok.     Ничего себе.   
> А я то думал, что в эти четыре выходных дня просто придурков много на дорогах было. 
> А оказывается на меня охота объявлена.
> Оперативно работают ребята.
> И длинные у них оказывается руки.

 Vot vidish, mozhno gorditsya vashej FSB!   ::

----------


## Ger

[quote=Gollandski Yozh] 

> Originally Posted by "Gollandski Yozh":15pgndpj  Spasibo! I shpiony ne bez oshibok.     Ничего себе.   
> А я то думал, что в эти четыре выходных дня просто придурков много на дорогах было. 
> А оказывается на меня охота объявлена.
> Оперативно работают ребята.
> И длинные у них оказывается руки.

 Vot vidish, mozhno gorditsya vashej FSB!   :: [/quote:15pgndpj] 
Было бы чем гордиться.
Гордиться можно было бы КГБ.
ФСБ пока не доросло.  ::   
Так как называется ваше местное ФСБ?

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Nasha gollandskaya sekretnaya sluzhba, ty imeesh v vidu? 
AIVD = Algemene Inlichtingen en Veiligheidsdienst 
Algemeen = Obshaya
Inlichtingen = Svedeniya
Veiligheid = Bezopasnost'
Dienst = Sluzhba 
Obsaya Sluzhba Svedenij i Bezopasnosti 
Nazvanie tol'ko sejchas izmenilos'. Ran'she AIVD nazyvalas' BVD = Vnutrennaya Sluzhba Bezopzanosti.

----------


## Ger

> Nasha gollandskaya sekretnaya sluzhba, ty imeesh v vidu? 
> Nazvanie tol'ko sejchas izmenilos'. Ran'she AIVD nazyvalas' BVD = Vnutrennaya Sluzhba Bezopzanosti.

 Да-а-а-а-а-а.
Начал произносить оригинальное название, жуя при этом Орбит и чуть язык не вывихнул.   ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  Nasha gollandskaya sekretnaya sluzhba, ty imeesh v vidu? 
> Nazvanie tol'ko sejchas izmenilos'. Ran'she AIVD nazyvalas' BVD = Vnutrennaya Sluzhba Bezopzanosti.   Да-а-а-а-а-а.
> Начал произносить оригинальное название, жуя при этом Орбит и чуть язык не вывихнул.

 Tak sdelano special'no! S takim nazvaniem my srazy uznayom inostrannyh shpionov, kotorym nevozmozhno ego pravil'no proiznosit'!   ::   
(Ser'yozno, kogda v mae 1940 g. Nemcy na nas napadali, sushestvoval bol'shoj strah, chto nemechkie parashutisti, odeti kak mirnye zhiteli, za frontom budut sabotirovat' nashi zhelesnye dorogi i t.d. Chtoby uznat' takih nemeckih agentov, lyudi prosili podozritel'nim im lyudyam skazat' "Scheveningen" (gorodok nedaleko ot Gaagy), chto nemcam (i voobshe vsem inostrannam) nevozmozhno! Po-moemu, nikakie diversanty etim obrazom ne nashlis')

----------


## Ger

[quote=Gollandski Yozh] 

> Originally Posted by "Gollandski Yozh":t346uq1b  Nasha gollandskaya sekretnaya sluzhba, ty imeesh v vidu? 
> (Ser'yozno, kogda v mae 1940 g. Nemcy na nas napadali, sushestvoval bol'shoj strah, chto nemechkie parashutisti, odeti kak mirnye zhiteli, za frontom budut sabotirovat' nashi zhelesnye dorogi i t.d. Chtoby uznat' takih nemeckih agentov, lyudi prosili podozritel'nim im lyudyam skazat' "Scheveningen" (gorodok nedaleko ot Gaagy), chto nemcam (i voobshe vsem inostrannam) nevozmozhno! Po-moemu, nikakie diversanty etim obrazom ne nashlis')

 [/quote:t346uq1b] 
"Scheveningen" - сижу и думаю, где там ударение то ставить?  ::  
Да-а-а, у вас проще немцев было распознавать.
А к нам диверсантов тысачами забрасывали.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Sch*e*veningen... 
No udarenie - eto ne problema. Proiznesti "sch" po-niderlandski, vot samaya interesnaya zadacha!   ::

----------


## Ger

> Sch*e*veningen... 
> No udarenie - eto ne problema. Proiznesti "sch" po-niderlandski, vot samaya interesnaya zadacha!

 ш  шш  щ  щщ  шщ  ч  чч  шч  чш  чщ  щч  ::   ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Похоже на "сх", но "х" произноситься не так глубоко во рту, как на русском. Этот звук иностранцем очень неприятен...

----------


## Ger

Интересно, чем может заниматься человек, знающий русский язык, в службе безопасности, неужели русской мафией.   ::

----------


## Barkas

Это моё первое сообщение в форумы (принимаю поздравления, подарки и переводы)!  На душещипательные темы общаться пока не готов, нужна чисто техническая помощь по работе форума (в справку лезть не хочу!!!). 
Кто поможет - тот мой друг!!!
Вопрос такой: как сделать так, чтобы под моим ником в левой части сообщения была картинка???
Заранее всем спасибо за помощь!!! (... она мне нужна ...)

----------


## Dima

Заходишь в профайл (Profile - вверху глянь) 
Там в профайле, в самом низу тебе предоставленно три способа повесить картинку: 
Upload Avatar from your machine
Upload Avatar from a URL
Avatar from gallery

----------


## Barkas

Друг!!! -  спасибо!
It's my mistake, that am can't know the word... 
Черт, так классно начал фразу, хотел блеснуть своим low level of english и забыл слово, которым называется та самая картинка, помещаемая в левой части... ну вы понимаете?!
(она осталась в предидущем окне обозревателя, а открывать заново ту же страницу - лень... ).
А вот еще что интересно мне, как бегиннеру, в форумовских делах(кто ответит - буду сердечно благодарен, но в друзья записать не смогу у меня ведь уже есть один, а друзей не должно быть много!!!): удалят или не удалят из этой ветки форума мое сообщение, содержащее в своем теле текст on(by) the english (не знаю как правильнее...) и можно ли писать в эту ветку messagas in the foreign language??? Например, если мне необходимо проконсультироваться по вопросам изучения английского, употребления оборотов у тех, кто им владеет (у меня просто мечта такая изучить этот язык, прошу прошения у всех, кого обидел своим присутствием здесь (если я правильно понял здесь - изучающие русский?)).!

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

This is a forum that serves a wide variaty of costumers, those who study Russian and those who study English. You've come to the right place! 
В этом форуме обслуживают широкий круг клиентов, и тех, которые занимаются русским и тех, которые занимаются английским языком. Ты в правильный форум пришел!

----------


## Propp

[quote=Gollandski Yozh] 

> Originally Posted by "Gollandski Yozh":1gbtwmtq  Nasha gollandskaya sekretnaya sluzhba, ty imeesh v vidu? 
> Nazvanie tol'ko sejchas izmenilos'. Ran'she AIVD nazyvalas' BVD = Vnutrennaya Sluzhba Bezopzanosti.   Да-а-а-а-а-а.
> Начал произносить оригинальное название, жуя при этом Орбит и чуть язык не вывихнул.

 Tak sdelano special'no! S takim nazvaniem my srazy uznayom inostrannyh shpionov, kotorym nevozmozhno ego pravil'no proiznosit'!   ::   
(Ser'yozno, kogda v mae 1940 g. Nemcy na nas napadali, sushestvoval bol'shoj strah, chto nemechkie parashutisti, odeti kak mirnye zhiteli, za frontom budut sabotirovat' nashi zhelesnye dorogi i t.d. Chtoby uznat' takih nemeckih agentov, lyudi prosili podozritel'nim im lyudyam skazat' "Scheveningen" (gorodok nedaleko ot Gaagy), chto nemcam (i voobshe vsem inostrannam) nevozmozhno! Po-moemu, nikakie diversanty etim obrazom ne nashlis')[/quote:1gbtwmtq]
Это напоминает то ли анекдот, то ли быль, про то, как петлюровцы во время Гражданской войны определяли евреев: заставляли произнести слово "кукуруза". Евреи, естественно, говорили с картавым "р", как в немецком, вроде "кукуг'уза" и их тут же расстреливали истинные украинские националисты. Кстати, почему-то в антисемитизме обвиняют русских, тогда как гораздо больше антисемитов среди украинских патриотов. А погромов в центральной России (не на Украине и не в Белоруси) никогда не было. Хотя, наверное, на территории собственно России их особенно и не было, из-за черты оседлости...

----------


## Scorpio

Я вспоминаю похожую байку про то, как во время гражданской горячие украинские хлопцы требовали от всех произнести слово "паляниця" (каравай, кажется). Считалось, что правильно произнести в состоянии только чистокровные щирые хохлы (во что охотно верится   ::  ).

----------


## Tu-160

Я бы не сказал, что это анекдот. В книге лётчика-истребителя Девятаева "Побег из ада" описан такой эпизод. Это было во время Великой Отечественной войны, когда он на повреждённом самолёте приземлился в расположении немецких войск и попал в плен. 
"— Ахтунг! Ахтунг! — гаркнул эсэсовец с глазами навыкате.— Антретен! (Строиться!)
Мы выстроились в несколько шеренг. Надменный фашист ходит перед колонной с автоматом на груди, на рукаве свастика. Топчет коваными сапогами траву-мураву. Ртом делает жевательные движения, будто собирается что-то проглотить.
— Иуды среди вас есть? Выходи вперёд.
С места никто не двинулся.
— Комиссары есть? Выходи вперёд!
Молчание.
Я во второй шеренге. Стою, опираясь на палку. Вандышев и Кравцов возле меня. Хоть уже, как и я, горели в самолёте, хоть ранены и на первых допросах фашисты их избивали, но они военную выправку не потеряли. Стоят с чувством достоинства советского человека, смотрят на гитреловца с презрением. Они, такие, и в меня вселяют уверенность, с такими друзьями не страшно.
Впереди нас высокий курчавый парень. Фашист подошёл к нему, ткнул в грудь длинным пальцем:
— Еврей?
— Нет. Татарин.
— А ну-ка скажи "кукуруза".
— Кукур-руза! — глядя фашисту в серые глаза, чётко произнёс татарин. И тут же то ли за своё чёткое "р" или ещё за что-то получил звонкую пощёчину.
— А теперь ты скажи "кукуруза",— обратился он к его соседу, чернявому горбоносому парню в полуобгоревшей гимнастёрке, который ещё недавно шепнул, что мы в Варшаве, у психиатрической больницы. Видимо, он знал эти места.
— Скажи "кукуруза"! — гремел в ушах приказ вооружённого эсэсовца.
— Ку…ку…уза!
— Иуда! — крикнул фашист, направив на него ствол автомата. Грянул выстрел. Парень упал. И вокруг него трава заалела. По колонне пробежала холодная дрожь. На яблоне стихло птичье щебетанье. А эсэсовец продолжал обходить строй:
— Ты скажи "кукуруза"! А теперь ты скажи… Кто иуда — выходи вперёд!"

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Страшно...   ::

----------


## Ger

> Страшно...

 Это еще куда ни шло.
Я вот как-то читал мемуары одного партизана.
Вот там ужас - описания карательных экспедиций SS.
Я бы кинул сюда, да найти никак не могу.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Я написал дипломную работу о Великой Отечественной Войне и я хорошо знаком с такими историями, но они все же очень сильно на меня воздействуют. Столько жертв, столько людей бессмысленно погибли... Просто ужасно. К этому не привыкаешь.

----------


## Ger

> Я написал дипломную работу о Великой Отечественной Войне и я хорошо знаком с такими историями, но они все же очень сильно на меня воздействуют. Столько жертв, столько людей бессмысленно погибли... Просто ужасно. К этому не привыкаешь.

 Слушай, если она на русском, можешь на электронный адрес кинуть? Очень интересно мнение иностранца, источники ну у вообще..., так сказать мнение о великой войне иностранными глазами.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Извини, она на нидерландском... 
EDIT: Источники, кстати, в основном на русском.

----------


## Ger

> Извини, она на нидерландском... 
> EDIT: Источники, кстати, в основном на русском.

 Жаль.

----------


## Zeus

> Я бы не сказал, что это анекдот.

 Более того, это вообще библейская история. Там, кажется, ефремлян отлавливали на неумении произносить "ш". Отсюда shibboleth. Кстати, вот, нашел: http://www.lang.ru/engl/funticks/funticks34.asp

----------


## Barkas

> This is a forum that serves a wide variaty of costumers, those who study Russian and those who study English. You've come to the right place! 
> В этом форуме обслуживают широкий круг клиентов, и тех, которые занимаются русским и тех, которые занимаются английским языком. Ты в правильный форум пришел!

 Как я понял, вы знаете 3 языка?
1 - АНГЛИЙСКИЙ
2 - РУССКИЙ
3 - НИДЕРЛАНДСКИЙ
Я прав? Вы полиглот!!!
Впервые в жизни имею честь общаться с такими людьми!!! Сложно было учить? ( извиняюсь, что не в тему ветки )

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

И немецкий (хотя я им не так хорошо владею, как этими тремя языками, которые ты назвал)! Кстати, я тут не единственный, который знает больше двух языков. Можно сказать, что этот форум - международное собрание полиглотов под девизом "Полиглоты всех стран соединяйтесь!" Добро пожаловать!   ::  
EDIT: Вы? Не надо так формально...

----------


## Ger

> И немецкий (хотя я им не так хорошо владею, как этими тремя языками, которые ты назвал)! Кстати, я тут не единственный, который знает больше двух языков. Можно сказать, что этот форум - международное собрание полиглотов под девизом "Полиглоты всех стран соединяйтесь!" Добро пожаловать!   
> EDIT: Вы? Не надо так формально...

 А я например скрытый полиглот.   ::  
Была в моей жизни ситуация, когда я 5 месяцев разговаривал не на родном языке. Родители были в шоке (вернее мама). Через месяц снова начал разговаривать на родном. А тот язык хранится где-то в подсознании.   ::

----------


## JJ

> И немецкий (хотя я им не так хорошо владею, как этими тремя языками, которые ты назвал)! Кстати, я тут не единственный, который знает больше двух языков. Можно сказать, что этот форум - международное собрание полиглотов под девизом "Полиглоты всех стран соединяйтесь!" Добро пожаловать!   
> EDIT: Вы? Не надо так формально...

 А голландский похож на фламандский? Я читал "Тиль Уленшпигель", конечно в переводе, там были вставки на фламандском. Такое впечатление что это смесь английского и немецкого.  ::

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Нидерландский язык и фламандский язык одно и то же. По грамматике нет разниц, только не все слова и выражения одинаковы.

----------


## Barkas

И много времени ушло на разучивание языка?
Как я понял твой родной язык - нидерландский?
Тогда сколько ушло времени на разучивание русского, сколько на разучивание английского? 
Оцениваю свои шансы на изучение иностранного языка!!!

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Самое главное - сильное желание. Об английском могу сказать, что его можно почти считать вторым родным языком всех нидерландцев и белгийцев моего поколения. Американские фильмы и сериалы показывают с субтитрами, так как мы уже с детства к английскому языку привыкли. Русским языком я занимался года четыре в университете. К тому же, я часто бываю в России, разговариваю по телефону с подругой из Питера. Практика очень важна! 
Желаю удачи! Если возникнут какие-нибудь вопросы, в этом форуме всегда найдется человек, который с удовольствием помог бы!

----------


## Tu-160

Баркас, а ты программированием пробовал заниматься? 
Ёж, а можешь показать какие-нибудь слова или выражения, которые неодинаковы во фламандском и нидерландском?

----------


## garmonistka

"Doei" не существует на фламандском. 
На нидерландском "doe je HET in je broek"
a на фламандском "doe je in je broek" 
фламандцы только говорят "hardstikke leuk, zeg" когда подражают нидерландцы. И мы совсем по другому ругаемся   ::   
Но наверно не так уж много разниц.

----------


## Propp

> Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  И немецкий (хотя я им не так хорошо владею, как этими тремя языками, которые ты назвал)! Кстати, я тут не единственный, который знает больше двух языков. Можно сказать, что этот форум - международное собрание полиглотов под девизом "Полиглоты всех стран соединяйтесь!" Добро пожаловать!   
> EDIT: Вы? Не надо так формально...   А я например скрытый полиглот.   
> Была в моей жизни ситуация, когда я 5 месяцев разговаривал не на родном языке. Родители были в шоке (вернее мама). Через месяц снова начал разговаривать на родном. А тот язык хранится где-то в подсознании.

 "Латентный полиглот"  ::  
У меня друг как напьётся говорит во сне на непонятном языке, совершенно не похожем на известные индоевропейские и т. д. (ностратические, сино-тибетские и т. д.). Наверное, он живёт во сне в параллельном мире и говорит на языке какой-нибудь другой планеты.

----------


## Pravit

я учу русский язык потому что он мне очень интересно. Большинтсво американских, которые учат вторый язык, учат испанский или французский. Это очень скучно. Одновреммено, Россия была наш самый большой враг! Но почти никто здесь учит русский язык, и мы почти ничего о России не знаем.  Русский язык и русский народ меня интересуют очень много.

----------


## Ger

> Originally Posted by Ger        Originally Posted by Gollandski Yozh  И немецкий (хотя я им не так хорошо владею, как этими тремя языками, которые ты назвал)! Кстати, я тут не единственный, который знает больше двух языков. Можно сказать, что этот форум - международное собрание полиглотов под девизом "Полиглоты всех стран соединяйтесь!" Добро пожаловать!   
> EDIT: Вы? Не надо так формально...   А я например скрытый полиглот.   
> Была в моей жизни ситуация, когда я 5 месяцев разговаривал не на родном языке. Родители были в шоке (вернее мама). Через месяц снова начал разговаривать на родном. А тот язык хранится где-то в подсознании.     "Латентный полиглот"  
> У меня друг как напьётся говорит во сне на непонятном языке, совершенно не похожем на известные индоевропейские и т. д. (ностратические, сино-тибетские и т. д.). Наверное, он живёт во сне в параллельном мире и говорит на языке какой-нибудь другой планеты.

 Ну вот.   ::   "Сразу напьется."   ::  
Придется рассказать одно семейное придание.
Все более прозаичнее.
Просто у меня отец не русский.
Когда мне было лет пять, меня оставили у родственников по отцовской линии.
А когда мама за мной вернулась, оказалось что я абсолютно не говорю по-русски.
Потом, по пути домой были большие разбирательства в милиции, в которую кто-то донес, что в поезде женщина везет ребенка, и абсолютно его не понимает (типа она его украла   ::  )
Вот так.   ::

----------


## Che

Я русский бы  выучил только за то, что им разговаривал  Ленин.

----------


## Barkas

> Баркас, а ты программированием пробовал заниматься?

 Честно, не увлекался! Но курсы по паскалю были. Немного работал с дельфи. Короче ничего серьезного. А это в какой связи вопрос???

----------


## Tu-160

Просто хотел сделать сравнение изучения языка программирования с изучением английского языка (или, иначе говоря, MS VisualEnglish 6.0). Идея пришла после того, как Задорнов (который со сцены выступает) сказал, что английский язык  это язык роботов. Причём я с ним полностью согласен. Английский язык  это, по-моему, один из самых примитивных языков в мире. В нём нет родов, падежных окончаний, одушевлённых и неодушевлённых предметов; до безобразия простой набор правил словообразования (множественное число, образование прилагательных и тому подобное) и чётко установленный порядок слов в предложении. Короче, изучение английского напоминает штудирование какого-нибудь

----------


## Propp

Известно, что английский язык по своей структуре всё более и более приближается к китайскому, в котором вообще ничего нет (почти) кроме корней.   ::  Если бы в китайском не было иероглифов и тонов, то его было бы тоже легко учить. В этом отношении они отличаются тем, что говорить плохо на них довольно легко. С другой стороны, говорить хорошо на английском так же непросто, как и говорить хорошо на любом другом языке.

----------


## Barkas

> Вобщем, всё что я хочу сказать, это то, что английский язык можно выучить за срок от 4 до 6 месяцев (и не больше!). После этого можно будет вполне сносно выражать свои мысли по-английски.

 Your words in god ears!!! Это очень короткий срок! У тебя какой уровень владения иностранным языком??? И как долго ты на него поднимался? 4-6 месяцев для elementary level, хм... без коментариев. Возможно это и осуществимо. Я оцениваю свои текущие знания именно на этот уровень, но этому предшествовали годы изучения английского в школе, потом в лицее и два года в ВУЗе. А русский язык учат за 4 года (спроси у голландского ежа), и владеют им весьма неплохо (это не комплимент, а реальная оценка, правда я  не слышал произношения, но посмотри как он предложения составляет, ошибок не нахожу)  ::

----------


## Tu-160

Судить об изучении английского языка по нашей школе  занятие неблагодарное и бесполезное. Я в школе английский изучал лет 6, наверное. То, что получилось в конце срока обучения, не особо отличалось от того, что было в начале. У нас сейчас все смотрят на школу и искренне считают, что изучение английского  это дело, занимающее долгие годы, не каждому доступное и страшно трудное. Хотя выпускники таких школ умеют разве что вывески на иностранных магазинах читать.
Некоторое время я пробовал заниматься со знакомым репетитором. Так мы, к примеру, Past Perfect Tense и способы его употребления прошли часа за два. А к этому форуму я присоединился 4-го января. Тогда своё первое сообщение на английском я писал с трудом, используя довольно примитивные конструкции и постоянно проверяя каждое слово. Где-то через месяц-два я стал общаться более уверенно, не задумываясь о правилах. Хотя, строго говоря, тут речь уже не о изучении, а об отработке стиля. Но после этого я уже стал думать, какого хрена я изучал английский столько времени, если это можно было сделать гораздо легче.
Причём я сейчас имею возможность проверить, сколько может занять изучение языка с полного нуля при достаточно интенсивных занятиях. В этом году 30-го января я начал изучать немецкий язык, который несколько сложнее английского из-за наличия родов, падежей и личных окончаний глаголов. Ещё 29-го января тексты на немецком языке внешне для меня почти не отличались от иврита или арабской вязи. За точку отсчёта я взял полгода. Все основные правила немецкого я изучил за один месяц. Потом начал читать всякие детские тексты, а сейчас могу читать немецкие газеты. В принципе, могу и от себя писать, но только не мог найти какой-нибудь нормальный форум по изучению немецкого (сейчас уже нашёл). Проблема только в том, что почти на каждом слове мне приходится заглядывать в словарь, но формирование словарного запаса  дело довольно муторное и процесс этот может продолжаться в течение года и больше. Короче говоря, изучить любой не очень сложный язык за полгода вполне реально и я в этом уверен. А вот дальнейший процесс по отработке своего мастерства я бы назвал уже

----------


## Barkas

Мы затронули очень интересную тему!!! Тут завязана психология и особенности развития человеческого мозга. Я не думаю, что ты (прошу прощение, если обижаю таким обращением, один раз мне уже сообщили, что вы в форуме слишком официально) будешь возражать, если я скажу:
I."Мозг ребенка намного слабее мозга взрослого" и не способен к концентрации усилий, позволяющей в такие сроки овладеть иностранным языком, но на заучивание простейших фраз, оборотов и т.д. - его хватает, поэтому и растягиваются сроки обучения в школе. Возникает резонный вопрос, а был ли интересен  тебе иностранный язык в школе? 
Разберемся внимательно с этим вопросом, опять же с помощью психологии, но теперь - менеджмента.
II. Для повышения производительности человека необходимо: 
а) Стимулирование (воздействие на человека извне, внешний побуждающий фактор), которое своей целью имеет появление-мотива. 
б) Мотив - мотивация (Воздействие изнутри, желание самого человека выполнить работу).
Таким образом, становится ясно, что у тебя такие сублимированные сроки изучения иностранного языка появились вследствие этих двух элементов!!!
Другими словами, тебе, например, кто то сказал, что зная иностранный язык ты сможешь устроиться в июле на работу с окладом 4 тыс. $, а зная два языка (иностранных), с окладом 8 тыс. $. У тебя появился мотив - использовать эту возможность и ты энергично, с творческим подходом к делу, занялся изучением foreign languages!!! 
(Я не исключение из правил и точно также имею мотивацию - зная иностранный язык, у меня появится возможность поехать в Америку (страна с самой высокой стрепенью проработки вопросов менеджмента, и с самым богатым опытом по нему) на стражировку по менеджменту (мечта очень отдалення, слишком уж у меня пока маленький опыт управления), а эффективный менеджмент - моё хобби, увлечение, смысл жызни - если хотите.) 
Так вот, к чему я клоню, без мотивации такие сроки невозможны!!!
Мотивация вызывает активизацию человеческих центров творчества, которые в 2 - 4 раза увеличивают производтельность труда (этот факт из практики управления людьми). Следствием этого факта можно считать то, что если взять обычного человека с улицы (пусть даже он академик, но не знающий ин. языки) и просто поставить целью изучить немецкий, к примеру, язык, то НИКОГДА он его не изучит за 3 месяца и 20 дней до твоего уровня, при уловии, что будет заниматься столько же сколько и ты!!! Необходимо, чтобы у него был мотив!!!
Именно по этому мы такое время изучая ин. яз. в школе вышли из неё практически с нулевым уровнем, ничего удивительного в этом нет (см. тезисы I и II). 
Предположил я, конечно, красиво, ну а каковы реальные цели изучения тобой иностранного языка (конечно, если это не секрет)? И какой уровень разговорного английского?, 
И еще, мне известно как готовят по ускоренной программе иностранных дипломатов: их помещают группой в отдельную квартиру (дом, номер гостиницы - опционально) и изолируют от родного языка! Все общение работа и т.д. происходит на иностранном. Так называемый "метод погружения". Через месяц иностранный язык становится родным!!!!!

----------


## Tu-160

Ну тут вообще-то всё правильно. Я уж и не знаю, что добавить. Вот в том-то и дело, что никакой мотивации по изучению иностранных языков (да и по другим предметам, но об этом позднее) в школе нет. Конечно, на вопрос "Зачем тебе английский?" школьник может ответить, что со знанием языка он, типа, может посещать разные страны и разговаривать с иностранцами. Но ведь это не мотивация! А вдруг он никуда не поедет? То, что он осознаёт свои гипотетические перспективы, ещё не может сподвигнуть его на ударную учёбу. Так что, я считаю, что преподавание английского в школе просто "для того, чтобы знал" не имеет смысла. Когда приспичит  придёт и выучит.
Для меня изучение английского в школе не представляло особого интереса, хотя я читал достаточно быстро и давался он мне довольно легко, но учился я с неохотой. В институте я поступил на платные курсы переводчиков. Думал, что меня там научат разговорному английскому на практике. Но, так как переводчик, кроме английского, должен хорошо знать ещё и свой родной язык, больше половины всего времени там уделялось изучению русского языка. Становиться профессиональным переводчиком в мои планы не входило, поэтому достаточно дорогие и бесполезные лично для меня курсы пришлось бросить.
В изучении немецкого языка у меня содержится довольно сильный мотив. Просто я страсть как хочу побывать в Германии, посетить разные города, и, может быть, даже немножко пожить там. Так что изучение немецкого мне доставляет даже какое-то удовольствие, несмотря на все трудности. Если бы в мои школьные годы кто-нибудь сказал мне, что я с удовольствием буду изучать немецкий, я бы никогда в это не поверил. Поэтому нет ничего странного, что почти каждый свободный час я употребляю на изучение немецкого и за четыре месяца выучил такой громадный объём. Но, когда я говорил о сроках изучения языка, я как раз и имел в виду наличие стимула. Совершенно понятно, что без стимула язык не выучить и за десять лет. Это абсолютно бесполезно, если делаешь это бесцельно.
Кстати, пример с окладом как побудительным мотивом для изучения, по-моему, не совсем верен. Даже если человеку за дополнительный язык пообещают прибавку, он, конечно, примется за штудирование учебников (слово, кстати, пошло от немецкого studieren  изучать. Чисто для справки  :: ). Но как-то трудно поверить, что он будет учить его с удовольствием. Скорее всего он будет вздыхать и материться. Даже если будет думать о будущем размере заработка. Ведь язык он учит не для себя лично, а для фирмы, которая даёт ему денежки. Для себя лично этот язык так и останется бесполезным. Во всяком случае, сужу по себе. Хотя, впрочем, дело не в примере.
Уровень моего английского, думаю, объективно может оценить только native speaker. Но, если говорить от себя, скорее всего мой уровень чуть выше среднего владения. То есть, без особого труда могу сказать, всё что хочу, но не очень "элегантно" и не очень литературно. Вообще, если мой английский поделить на письмо и речь, то можно сказать, что, в отличие от письменного языка, разговорной речью я владею не очень хорошо. Нету у меня знакомых англоговорящих друзей поблизости. Есть, правда, в интернете программа PalTalk, позволяющая проводить речевые чаты. Я там в одной комнате, предназначенной для практикования в английском, как-то попробовал поговорить на тему английского языка. Говорил довольно медленно, подбирая слова и стараясь не нарушить правила, но сказал, всё, что хотел. Потом мне поведали, что у меня excellent словарный запас. Уже кое-что.
А теперь, возвращаясь к школьным предметам, хочу дополнить, что у меня складывается впечатление, что и в школе, и в вузах все предметы давно преподаются без наличия всякой мотивации. Все уже считают нормой, что учёба  это бесконечные зубрёжки, повторения, определения. Никому не приходит в голову, что процесс обучения всё-таки должен доставлять радость и моральное удовлетворение. Всё разбито на этапы, составлены программы и айда, пошли учиться. Не хочу всё это теоретизировать, могу просто привести как пример свой, авиационный по профилю, институт. Вот для чего нужен авиационный институт? Для того, чтобы выпускать инженеров, способных проектировать самолёты, вертолёты, двигатели и приборы. Разве это не интересно  проектировать летательные аппараты? Конечно интересно! (не для всех, естественно). Но, для того, чтобы уметь проектировать летательные аппараты, нужно хотя бы знать, что такое самолёт, что его движет, на каких принципах он держится в воздухе, какие силы на него действуют. Также, для лиц, которые хотят связать себя с авиацией это тоже действительно очень интересно. Зная эти принципы уже можно проектировать летательный аппарат. Но при этом нужно учитывать опыт проб и ошибок прошлых поколений авиаторов, который заключён в таких научных направлениях авиации как "Аэродинамика" и "Сопротивление материалов" (и других). Вещи довольно громоздкие и сложные: по себе знаю. Но ведь человек имеет мотив  он хочет, предположим, стать известным авиаконструктором. Поэтому вышеупомянутые науки, несмотря на их сложность, будет изучать с удовольствием (также проверено на себе). Но тут есть загвоздка: обе эти науки, и особенно аэродинамика, содержат кучу сложных уравнений с дифурами и интегралами. Для того, чтобы применять знание аэродинамики и сопромата на практике, нужно приступить к изучению высшей математики. Таким образом мы выстроили цепочку стимулов: чтобы стать знаменитым авиаконструктором, нужно знать высшую математику. И уж можно не сомневаться: высшую математику этот человек будет тоже изучать с удовольствием. Но как в современном вузе устроено образование: студент поступает в вуз и ему начинают преподавать дифуры и интегралы. Естественно, он думает "Какого чёрта это мне надо?". И учится без всякого желания. Поступает на следующий курс, начинает изучать сопромат. Опять же без всякого интереса, да ещё и со скудными знаниями высшей математики. И только в конце обучения он может и поймёт, зачем это было нужно. То есть клоню я к тому, что всё у нас с ног на голову стоит. На первый взгляд всё логично  начинать нужно с азов. Но если подумать ещё и головой, то, наверное, нужно сначала объяснить школьнику (студенту) чт

----------


## Zeus

> Но если подумать ещё и головой, то, наверное, нужно сначала объяснить школьнику (студенту) чт? он получит в конце срока обучения, привлечь его этим.

 Хм, а что, у вас "Введения в специальность" на 1 курсе не было?  ::

----------


## Ger

> Originally Posted by Tu-160  Но если подумать ещё и головой, то, наверное, нужно сначала объяснить школьнику (студенту) чт? он получит в конце срока обучения, привлечь его этим.   Хм, а что, у вас "Введения в специальность" на 1 курсе не было?

 У всех это было.
Но я бы не сказал, что курс "Введение в специальность" добавил определенности. Все абстрактно, до того момента, пока сам с этим не столкнешься. До столкновения проходит обычно много времени   ::

----------


## Barkas

Кто из изучающих русский понял нашу переписку, тот может считать себя великолепно знающим наш язык   ::   :: 
У меня вопрос: 
Как правильно?:
We used to be inseparable but
we hardly never see each other now. 
We used to being inseparable but
we hardly ever see each other now. 
We used to be inseparable but
we hardly ever see each other yet. 
We used to be inseparable but
we hardly ever see each other now. 
И еще:
Как перевести?:
He had his nose broken -
У него имелся сломанный нос?

----------


## Propp

Не знаю, я бы сказал We used to live together, but now we hardly see each other. Насколько тут нужно used to, не ясно.
He had his nose broken - Ему сломали нос.
Это как You need to have you hair cut - Тебе нужно подстричься (не самому, а чтобы тебя подстригли).

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Как правильно?:
> We used to be inseparable but
> we hardly never see each other now.
> .........
> И еще:
> Как перевести?:
> He had his nose broken -
> У него имелся сломанный нос?

 Правильно   _We used to be inseparable but 
we hardly ever see each other now._  
we used to be = раньше мы были
used to = раньше, когда-то

----------


## Barkas

Хм, а у меня lingvo перевел:
used to - привыкший. Кому больше верить?
(подозреваю, что это ущербный переводчик...) 
Кстати, никто не знает какую нибудь клевую книжку учащую разговорному английскому? Ну там фразы крылатые и т.п.

----------


## V

> Хм, а у меня lingvo перевел:
> used to - привыкший. Кому больше верить?

 Это имеет оба значения. Зависит от контекста.

----------


## Propp

> Хм, а у меня lingvo перевел:
> used to - привыкший. Кому больше верить?
> (подозреваю, что это ущербный переводчик...) 
> Кстати, никто не знает какую нибудь клевую книжку учащую разговорному английскому? Ну там фразы крылатые и т.п.

 Дык надо различать причастие прошедшего времени от глагола прошедшего времени. He is used to smoke everyday - Он привык курить каждый день. He used to smoke everyday -- Он (бывало/обычно/раньше) курил каждый день.

----------


## Zeus

> He is used to smoke everyday - Он привык курить каждый день.

 AFAIK He is used smoking everyday. 
He is used to smoke = он привык к дыму.

----------


## Propp

Corrected:
He is used to smoke -- Он привык к дыму.
He is used to smoking -- Он привык курить.
To здесь предлог (привык *к* чему).

----------


## Barkas

Я тут невзначай посмотрел на название ветки...
По моему, мы немножко отклонились от темы???
Nativ english, где вы??? 
Спросите кто нить у них на английском, зачем они учат русский, в принципе, даже не важно в какой ветке, главное - чтоб ответили!!!
ИТЕРЕСНО!!!

----------


## Barkas

Уау, у меня один шарик появился!!!
А когда второй появится???

----------


## marina

Где-то через 10 ответов  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

xexexexex пробуете 700   ::

----------


## izverg

> Просто хотел сделать сравнение изучения языка программирования с изучением английского языка (или, иначе говоря, MS VisualEnglish 6.0). Идея пришла после того, как Задорнов (который со сцены выступает) сказал, что английский язык — это язык роботов. Причём я с ним полностью согласен. Английский язык — это, по-моему, один из самых примитивных языков в мире. В нём нет родов, падежных окончаний, одушевлённых и неодушевлённых предметов; до безобразия простой набор правил словообразования (множественное число, образование прилагательных и тому подобное) и чётко установленный порядок слов в предложении. Короче, изучение английского напоминает штудирование какого-нибудь «Руководства пользователя» Вобщем, всё что я хочу сказать, это то, что английский язык можно выучить за срок от 4 до 6 месяцев (и не больше!). После этого можно будет вполне сносно выражать свои мысли по-английски. Конечно, после этого речь/письмо будет выглядеть несколько странно, по-книжному, но умение сделать процесс общения более живым и естественным — это дело второе и со временем придёт само.

 Эх дружище.. Твоими устами да мёд бы пить. Вот я программист на VC++ со стажем, буквально неделю назад возникла необходимость тесно общаться с моими коллегами из США, к своему ужасу иногда я не понимаю вообще, что они мне пишут. Казалось бы и вроде словарный запас у меня не совсем плохой, и чтото в грамматике понимаю, но с формированием предложений крайне туго  ::   ::  Прям не знаю как это побороть. Я уж не говорю об разговорном английском. Тут вообще труба.

----------

